

Insights From Street-Smart Entrepreneurs - theforay
http://onstartups.com/home/tabid/3339/bid/10022/37-Pithy-Insights-From-Street-Smart-Entrepreneurs.aspx

======
knightinblue
_A lack of competitors is almost always a bad thing because it means the
market you entered doesn't interest anybody else._

Completely disagree with this. There are plenty of successful startups that
created a whole new niche that didn't even exist before they got into it. If
anything, the lack of competition (and a high barrier of entry) were
significant reasons for their success.

------
TheSOB88
Man, I love gongs. I think more companies should seriously implement #5 - it'd
make work a lot more fun, raising morale.

~~~
bfung
you say that, but our office actually does have one. The sales guys are
usually pumped after getting a contract so the ringing is extra loud... when
you're deep in thought, and the ringing goes off, it scares the jebus out of
... well, non-sales guys. Ever since, we've always had to keep an eye out for
someone going close to the bell... definitely does not help in getting work
done. We've always joked that we'd pad the insides of the bell. Now beer:30
(5:30) on fridays as a ritual...

------
TheSOB88
Wait a second, who the hell does this site think it is? I thought this was a
pretty good article and all, but then I started reading the one they linked to
at the top - the one whose success prompted this article - and in the
comments, I started recognizing little bits of text. They stole content from
their commenters! WTF!

~~~
rewind
Uh... they say that's where the points came from right at the top of the
article:

"So, to further the conversation and discussion, I decided to collect, edit
and share some of the fantastic insights from reader comments.

Thanks to all of those that contributed such great insights. Sorry I could not
include them all."

~~~
TheSOB88
I am stupid!

~~~
apsurd
It is worth mentioning that the upvotes are not in agreement of you being
stupid, but rather the fact that you are humble/mature enough to admit you
were wrong.

A good trait.

